# Hawaii Reviews for December 2006



## billhall (Dec 1, 2006)

Hawaii Reviews for December 2006!


----------



## billhall (Dec 1, 2006)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      11/23/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Monty​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 1, 2006)

*Kaanapali Beach Club (was Embassy Ka'anapali), Maui, 11/24/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kaanapali Beach Club (was Embassy Ka'anapali) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 1, 2006)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  New pictures...*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Ko'Olina 
From:   Chris Collins​*Not a review - New pictures! Use the additional information link*​
Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 3, 2006)

*Fairfield Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 12/02/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Fairfield Royal Sea Cliff 
Reviewer:   Steve Chapin​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 13, 2006)

*Kona Reef, Big Island, 12/03/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Reef 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 13, 2006)

*Bay Club, Big Island    12/10/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club 
Reviewer:   Cathy​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 16, 2006)

*Pono Kai, Kauai,  11/18/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pono Kai Resort 
Reviewer:   Manoj Empranthiri​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 19, 2006)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    12/02/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls  
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 19, 2006)

*Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach, Oahu,  11/26/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach 
Reviewer:   Bob and Angela Wong​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 20, 2006)

*Royal Aloha Village by the Sea/RAVC, Maui,   12/11/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Royal Aloha Village by the Sea/RAVC 
Reviewer:   Jim Lazar​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 21, 2006)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    12/11/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   Mark Tolbert​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 25, 2006)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island, 09/29/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Holua at Moana Loa Village By the Sea (Shell Vacation Club) 
Reviewer:   garyd210​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2006)

*Royal Sea Cliff (Fairfield), Big Island, 6/19/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


 Royal Sea Cliff (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 29, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  6/15/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Barry Schnur​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

